# Anita Ko Sparkly things



## purplepinky

Hi ladies,
I have been lusting after her jewelry for some time now and I was wondering if anyone on here has any of her pieces?? I am not great at attaching pictures, but I will give it a go.


----------



## purplepinky

Here are a few of her Panther pieces. I know Nikki Hilton wears the necklace here all the time and Jessica Simpson has the ring version of the bracelet. This is where I first saw some of her stuff.


----------



## edsbgrl

I personally don't own any AK but she has some beautiful pieces. Rachel Zoe wears them too.


----------



## kitty nyc

wow, these are gorgeous!


----------



## purplepinky

I've been debating over the TIffany's Elsa peretti Sevillana diamond pendant in the medium size and this panther necklace. I'd love your opinions. Also, I should mention that I have the elsa peretti sevillana diamond ring so I wouldn't want to be wearing them at the same time for a "matchy" look, so that's a con I think. I will dig up a photo of the Tiffany necklace.


----------



## purplepinky

bump


----------



## sammie_sue

I love her pyramid spike bracelets.


----------



## bougiekat

Hi there. Can anyone tell me the difference in size between the small spike bracelet and the medium spike bracelet?

I'm actually looking for the difference in width measurement.  Thanks so much!!

Kathryn


----------



## beachy10

bougiekat said:


> Hi there. Can anyone tell me the difference in size between the small spike bracelet and the medium spike bracelet?
> 
> I'm actually looking for the difference in width measurement. Thanks so much!!
> 
> Kathryn


 
I have the small which is 1/4 inch. The medium is a really nice size. It's similar in size to the Cartier Love.


----------



## bougiekat

Hi there! I finally got an Anita Ko 14kt Rose Gold medium spike bracelet which I will post soon.  The crazy thing is that I dont know how to open the clasp!! Can anyone help?  I dont want to break it.  Thanks so much!


----------



## beachy10

Once you flip open the side latches i just pull the bracelet apart. It takes a little force but it comes apart.


----------



## bougiekat

Thank you! Got it!


----------



## XCCX

Show us!!!


----------



## bougiekat

Got it. Thank you!


----------



## girliceclimber

Oooooo do show us!! I remember you posting on this subject before!


----------



## bougiekat

I will try when I get home with my phone!  I actually got it on eBay. Pre-owned and 1/2 the price. I sent it to Anita Ko and she repolished it. I love love it!!


----------



## bougiekat

I wish I could get better pictures!

Bad pictures, sorry!  You can see where I was testing lipstick on my hand this afternoon.  Also seen is my Kathy Rose Eagle ring from Roseark, and the Kathy Rose Double Tail cuff from Roseark.

C:\Documents and Settings\Guest User\My Documents\My Pictures\000_0279.jpg

C:\Documents and Settings\Guest User\My Documents\My Pictures\000_0282.jpg


----------



## beachy10

bougiekat said:


> I wish I could get better pictures!
> 
> Bad pictures, sorry! You can see where I was testing lipstick on my hand this afternoon. Also seen is my Kathy Rose Eagle ring from Roseark, and the Kathy Rose Double Tail cuff from Roseark.
> 
> C:\Documents and Settings\Guest User\My Documents\My Pictures\000_0279.jpg
> 
> C:\Documents and Settings\Guest User\My Documents\My Pictures\000_0282.jpg


 
Your pics don't show up. YOu have to add them to the paperclip.


----------



## bougiekat

I am going to have to try and resize the pictures at work tomorrow. Sorry everyone!  They are too big and this computer I use at home is ancient!!


----------



## bougiekat

One more try!


----------



## Candice0985

gorgeous!!


----------



## bougiekat

thank you! I wish I could get better pictures.  I love the rose gold color.  It goes so well with the Roseark pieces too...


----------



## girliceclimber

I LOVE it! These spike bracelets are so pretty and unique... and I agree, the perfect shade of rose!


----------



## XCCX

SO pretty!!!


----------



## SophiaLee

I love it!!!!


----------



## Asscher

I like it! Congrats


----------



## xblackxstarx

Hoping someone might know the answer to my question as one of my dream jewellery pieces is on there and if they have a store credit or payment plan I could pay it off in 6 months which would divide it perfectly 
Please let me know if net a porter do any kind of store credit 
If not would I be better going for a credit card or loan and paying within 6 months
It's for the Anita Ko spike bracelet 
Also anyone opinions on the bracelet are welcome and any photos if you have this piece


----------



## surfergirljen

xblackxstarx said:


> Hoping someone might know the answer to my question as one of my dream jewellery pieces is on there and if they have a store credit or payment plan I could pay it off in 6 months which would divide it perfectly
> Please let me know if net a porter do any kind of store credit
> If not would I be better going for a credit card or loan and paying within 6 months
> It's for the Anita Ko spike bracelet
> Also anyone opinions on the bracelet are welcome and any photos if you have this piece



I don't think so sweetie... I know that feeling of not wanting to let it go!! They might hold for a few days if you call them - I've had luck with that - but don't think they have credit per se. Good luck!!


----------



## surfergirljen

ps just looked it up - it is soooo pretty!! I hope you get it!!


----------



## xblackxstarx

Thanks  
I'm going to look into other options to getting it 
I really would love to see it IRL 
I've seen a few celebs wearing it and was drawn to it 
I'm not even obsessed with the celebs wearing it so I do genuinely like it for what it is


----------



## Leah

Not sure about Net a porter store credit or payment plan but about the Anita Ko spike bracelet, I've always liked it.  (a bit unfortunate so many have copied her spike bracelets though.)


----------



## xblackxstarx

Does anyone know the pricing of the Anita Ko pyramid stud bracelet in medium WITHOUT diamonds? I know the diamond version is £3770
Also if anyone has the price for the 18k versions too that's really help

I'm not sure whether to stick with 14k with diamonds medium at £3770
Or pass on diamonds for 18k plain gold?

Does anyone know if there is difference in the 14k and 18k gold?
Or reasons why you'd opt for 14k over 18k or vice versa 

Do you think the diamonds are worth the extra ££$$ as they are only on one stud ?
Thanks everyone


----------



## xblackxstarx

Also does anyone know if antia Ko has price increases often like Cartier does when they wack it up a substantial amount ??? Trying to decide whether to get a love bangle or this bracelet first (very tough decision as I NEED both )


----------



## LVoeletters

I would def get the love bangle first because that price will go up like crazy, prob more significant than the anita ko. Why not get the love bangle and something from eddie borgo and then when you can buy the anita ko go for that?


----------



## xblackxstarx

Do you know if Eddie borgo offer a sterling silver version 
I have allergies to costume jewellery metals can only wear gold or silver 





LVoeletters said:


> I would def get the love bangle first because that price will go up like crazy, prob more significant than the anita ko. Why not get the love bangle and something from eddie borgo and then when you can buy the anita ko go for that?


----------



## Blythedor

xblackxstarx said:
			
		

> Do you know if Eddie borgo offer a sterling silver version
> I have allergies to costume jewellery metals can only wear gold or silver




Hi, I have Eddie Borgo Rose gold bracelet, hope that helps!


----------



## xblackxstarx

My concern is is it rose gold or plated? It does look lovely 



Blythedor said:


> Hi, I have Eddie Borgo Rose gold bracelet, hope that helps!
> View attachment 1857261


----------



## Blythedor

xblackxstarx said:
			
		

> My concern is is it rose gold or plated? It does look lovely



It just rose gold plated, not 18k !


----------



## xblackxstarx

The Anita Ko version is solid gold though right ?


----------



## Candice0985

^ yep anita ko is solid gold i'm not sure if it's 14k or 18k though....


----------



## xblackxstarx

Thank you 
It says 14k the one I'm looking at but apparently it's available in 18k too



Candice0985 said:


> ^ yep anita ko is solid gold i'm not sure if it's 14k or 18k though....


----------



## beachy10

She makes 14 and 18K. There is a price difference. She does have price increases.
I don't know the current prices but if you email someone at broken english or london jewelers I am sure they can tell you. I think the 14K with diamonds is roughly the same price as the plain love bangle. The spike bracelet is not heavy by any means.


----------



## LVoeletters

If you really want this bracelet more right now than the love then get this. I wouldn't get the diamond one but if you truly think you;ll wear it for a long time than maybe do 14k with diamond?


----------



## xblackxstarx

Is this bracelet secure when on? Is it likely to come undone? I'm thinking of buying it soon


----------



## Engel

Oh, purse forum, why do you do this to me?
I saw a picture here, from another member:


sumita said:


> I'm loving this combo.
> img.purseforum.com/attachments/accessorize-yourself/the-jewelry-box/1986164d1355709029-watch-bracelet-bracelet-etc-image-2122018699.jpg
> 
> View attachment 1986164





and instantly fell in love with this bracelet, I MUST own it someday. I am so much in love with it it is insane.

Anyone knows where can I find the 14 or 18k yellow gold (white gold would be ok too) versions, without diamonds, for sale online? specially somewhere that ships to Europe.
I will save to get it for my birthday, october of next year, but I first need to find the price and where are they available for sale.

I am also allergic to costume jewelry and must wear silver or gold (non-plated) things.

Many of my friends have costume jewelry of spike bracelets, and I had been searching for a long time for a sterling silver one with no luck, until I found this gold version today on the watches and bracelets thread and feel utterly in love.

But if anyone knows where I can find a 925 sterling silver spike bracelet in the meantime (while I save for the gold version), I would own you big time!


----------



## Engel

Blythedor said:


> Hi, I have Eddie Borgo Rose gold bracelet, hope that helps!
> View attachment 1857261


is eddie borgo spike bracelet really 925 sterling silver? it looks amazing in your pink gold version, so if the silver version was sterling silver, I would get it ASAP


----------



## Blythedor

Engel said:


> is eddie borgo spike bracelet really 925 sterling silver? it looks amazing in your pink gold version, so if the silver version was sterling silver, I would get it ASAP



It's silver plated, not 925 silver.


----------



## anmldr1

i was going back and forth on this one...wasn't sure if the spikes were too pointy...but in the end i fell in love...just wondering if anyone has this bracelet?? if yes...do you keep it on 24/7? does it get in the way (as far as the pyramids go?)
thanks!


----------



## Greentea

Can't help you but just wanted to say that it's fab and looks great with your love bracelet!


----------



## AndieAbroad

I love your little stack! Is that a Trinity ring?


----------



## stmary

i love this bracelet! congrats. looks lovely on you.


----------



## anmldr1

thanks so much everyone!


----------



## anmldr1

AndieAbroad said:


> I love your little stack! Is that a Trinity ring?



it is a trinity ring


----------



## surfergirljen

Wow it looks great on you!!! I love it with the love!

I had one (very briefly!) ... it was too tight on my wrist for my liking (I have a think about that!) but I loved the look and it was super comfortable - I think you could wear it all the time, sure!

Congrats!!


----------



## cece1

I think this bracelet looks great on you!


----------



## phillj12

Gorgeous! Looks amazing!


----------



## anmldr1

Thanks everyone. Just started wearing it today...I can't stop looking at my wrist


----------



## karo

Congratulations! It's gorgeous! Love it stacked with your Cartier!


----------



## CATEYES

Don't have it but I wish I did and love it on you!!


----------



## arnott

I don't have it, but I love it!


----------



## LeeMiller

Love it!  I'm still thinking about getting one myself.


----------



## XCCX

EVERYTHING is SO gorgeous!!!


----------



## skyqueen

Love it...edgy with classic!


----------



## twitspie

Love it!  Also love your Cartier bracelet


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Love it!  Such a fun piece!


----------



## arnott

Are those diamonds on the middle spike?


----------



## anmldr1

arnott said:


> Are those diamonds on the middle spike?



they are diamonds on the middle spike 

thanks everyone! i find it to be a really comfortable bracelet...and i love that it's a little edgy


----------



## Lanier

it!


----------



## missdennies

Beautiful! Looks great on you.


----------



## margaux2011

i have mine in rosegold 14karat in 0.56carat vs


----------



## xblackxstarx

Would someone mind posting pics of their Anita Ko layered with other bracelets ? X


----------



## phillj12

GORGEOUS and such a fun piece! Enjoy!


----------



## phillj12

anmldr1 said:


> Thanks everyone. Just started wearing it today...I can't stop looking at my wrist



Love them! So pretty!


----------



## laurayuki

Love it so pretty!!! I have been debating a while on the rosé gold too... Saw on net a porter the price is 7k now? I thought it was 5kish before. Oye so confusing and with the 14 vs 18k and size difference lol!


----------



## Younglove

Wow I love it! It looks great! I need one! Lol how much was it?


----------



## xblackxstarx

laurayuki said:


> Love it so pretty!!! I have been debating a while on the rosé gold too... Saw on net a porter the price is 7k now? I thought it was 5kish before. Oye so confusing and with the 14 vs 18k and size difference lol!


Yes you're right theyve increased the price by thousands it's crazy 
It's jumped up by a thousand in one go on their site


----------



## Zarina

anmldr1 said:


> View attachment 2030465
> 
> i was going back and forth on this one...wasn't sure if the spikes were too pointy...but in the end i fell in love...just wondering if anyone has this bracelet?? if yes...do you keep it on 24/7? does it get in the way (as far as the pyramids go?)
> thanks!



I gave in to temptation and bought the RG Anita Ko on ebay....I couldn't resist as it was in Canada (and so few things are) I wanted it to wear with my RG plain love bangle. Mine is not as loose on me as yours is.....I wish it was. I knew the size when I bought it, but thought it would be OK. It looks great beside my love bangle, but (and it hurts to say this.......) it is just too young and trendy for me or, I am too old and boring for it   
I am going to see if I can sell it and put the money towards another RG love bangle.
When I wore it, it was quite comfortable but I woke up one morning with dents in my face  Other than that, it was easy to wear ---- and it looks GREAT on you!!


----------



## amoxie92

Yes, I've had mine 2 years now and I haven't taken it off yet.  It's a great piece.  Enjoy!


----------



## arnott

Zarina said:


> I gave in to temptation and bought the RG Anita Ko on ebay....I couldn't resist as it was in Canada (and so few things are) I wanted it to wear with my RG plain love bangle. Mine is not as loose on me as yours is.....I wish it was. I knew the size when I bought it, but thought it would be OK. It looks great beside my love bangle, but (and it hurts to say this.......) *it is just too young and trendy for me *or, I am too old and boring for it
> I am going to see if I can sell it and put the money towards another RG love bangle.
> When I wore it, it was quite comfortable but I woke up one morning with dents in my face  Other than that, it was easy to wear ---- and it looks GREAT on you!!



How old are you if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## arnott

anmldr1 said:


> *they are diamonds on the middle spike *
> 
> thanks everyone! i find it to be a really comfortable bracelet...and i love that it's a little edgy



Love!

Is the Cartier Bracelet you have on rose gold?


----------



## anmldr1

arnott said:


> Love!
> 
> Is the Cartier Bracelet you have on rose gold?



yes it's rose gold


----------



## xblackxstarx

Nobody is too old for this bracelet - Rachel Zoe wears two of this bracelet and she's in her 40's I think
It looks amazing on her 
Don't worry about age


----------



## Creammia

The bracelet looks gorgeous .. I luv how u stack with the love bracelet .. May I have a close up of your ring ?


----------



## Zarina

arnott said:


> How old are you if you don't mind me asking?



a young at heart 57


----------



## bagladyseattle

OP:  its gorgeous on you!

Do you gals know if the link can be take out to fit a smaller wrist?


----------



## arnott

anmldr1 said:


> yes it's rose gold



It's lovely!  How are you liking the cartier bracelet?  Do the rings bother you because they stick up?


----------



## anmldr1

Thanks everyone!  I agree that anyone of any age can wear this bracelet!!  I think it's fresh and edgy!  
The Cartier bracelet is do comfy. My fiancé got it for me as a belated bday present...I've been wearing it for about a month now (never take it off) and I have forgotten it's there. The only thing is it makes a noise when you move your arm...it's really suttle...not loud.


----------



## anmldr1

bagladyseattle said:


> OP:  its gorgeous on you!
> 
> Do you gals know if the link can be take out to fit a smaller wrist?



The place where I bought the bracelet said that they could take the links out if you want to make it smaller. I think it measures to 6 1/2 inches.


----------



## xblackxstarx

margaux2011 said:


> i have mine in rosegold 14karat in 0.56carat vs


can you post more pics of your anita ko?x


----------



## cookielvs!bags5

xblackxstarx said:


> can you post more pics of your anita ko?x


How do you ladies like your Anita Ko pyramid bracelet? I have been wanting one for some time...Can't decide if I will really love it. I have tried one one, also have the EB RG bracelet that looks so close to this.....wondering if I should go for it.
How about the black/gold color or RG?
Do you think it's worth the price?

P.S. for those that own it now, does it get very scratched up?


----------



## LoveMeSomeBags

This is fabulous! Love these AK bracelets. Perfect alone or stacked


----------



## cookielvs!bags5

LoveMeSomeBags said:


> This is fabulous! Love these AK bracelets. Perfect alone or stacked


Do you own any AK bracelets?


----------



## LoveMeSomeBags

cookielvs!bags5 said:


> Do you own any AK bracelets?



I don't! But I'm thinking I ought to...they are so pretty


----------



## cookielvs!bags5

LoveMeSomeBags said:


> I don't! But I'm thinking I ought to...they are so pretty


i may have stepped over the edge...........


----------



## anmldr1

i wear mine almost everyday...it's really comfortable to wear and doesn't really scratch that easily...i think the fact that it isn't flat helps...


----------



## PurpleLo

Zarina said:


> a young at heart 57


This bracelet is def not too young for you... It's gorgeous. Keep it and wear it proudly, is my $0.02


----------



## anmldr1

Here is my anita ko with my 2 love bracelets


----------



## xblackxstarx

anmldr1 said:


> Here is my anita ko with my 2 love bracelets
> View attachment 2144433


Is your bracelet the small or medium?
I have the medium and really would love the small as well I'm just wondering if there's much difference in size xx


----------



## SophiaLee

xblackxstarx said:


> Is your bracelet the small or medium?
> I have the medium and really would love the small as well I'm just wondering if there's much difference in size xx



Really? Your Anita Ko already looked so small on you!


----------



## xblackxstarx

Lol I mean size small as in the smaller studs and less diamond carat weight not a smaller wrist size 
My Anita Ko is a bit looser now, when I posted a pic when I first got it it was really tight 
I got my cartier love in an 18 and it's getting too big too by the time I lose all my baby weight it will be up by my elbow by then probably  
X




SophiaLee said:


> Really? Your Anita Ko already looked so small on you!


----------



## SophiaLee

xblackxstarx said:


> Lol I mean size small as in the smaller studs and less diamond carat weight not a smaller wrist size
> My Anita Ko is a bit looser now, when I posted a pic when I first got it it was really tight
> I got my cartier love in an 18 and it's getting too big too by the time I lose all my baby weight it will be up by my elbow by then probably
> X



Ohhhh! Ok that makes sense!


----------



## anmldr1

SophiaLee said:


> Really? Your Anita Ko already looked so small on you!



mine is the small pyramid size


----------



## Lanier

anmldr1 said:


> Here is my anita ko with my 2 love bracelets
> View attachment 2144433



Gorgeous combination!


----------



## anmldr1

I just got the rose gold anita ko cougar ring...not sure if I should keep it or return it...it is a little big size wise. 




I really wanted a cougar bracelet...but sadly the anita ko bangle is way out of my price range.


----------



## fashion_finds

If you didn't get what you want ... take it back ... eventually you will be able to afford what you really want.


----------



## beachy10

anmldr1 said:


> I just got the rose gold anita ko cougar ring...not sure if I should keep it or return it...it is a little big size wise.
> View attachment 2177659
> 
> View attachment 2177660
> 
> I really wanted a cougar bracelet...but sadly the anita ko bangle is way out of my price range.


 

Does it have diamonds scattered on top? It's kind of hard to tell.
I do like it. I reminds me of the Cartier cougar ring.


----------



## blackmamba10000

I love it! It's really pretty and very unique!


----------



## SummerSummer

I personally like it!


----------



## anmldr1

It does have diamonds scattered on top.

 It's not about being able to afford the bracelet. It's more justifying the price of the bracelet.  

 The more I look at the ring, the more I'm liking it. I love the cougar, and I wanted something that was understated and feminine. I think the big thing that's throwing me off is that the size is too big.


----------



## MissMee

I love it, it's gorgeous! xMMx


----------



## Harpertoo

It's pretty, but looks too much(for me) like the off spring of a Cartier panther.


----------



## MissMee

That's why I like it, because it's a more subtle, feminine looking version of the Cartier panther ring. 
For someone like me with petite hands & fingers the Cartier would just swamp me & probably wouldn't even come in a size to fit any of my fingers! 
Then the Anita Ko would be a perfect alternative as it's delicate looking  xMMx


----------



## PurpleLo

I like it. It does look a bit like the cartier panther but imo that doesn't matter. Every design is inspired by something these days, and cartier having a panther ring doesn't mean no one else can have a similar motif.


----------



## laurayuki

Love anita and I have several pieces from her. You can contact her staff on the website to order your exact size  they have been very responsive to me always !


----------



## Junkenpo

This is a great looking ring and I like it better than Cartier panther.


----------



## MissMee

Junkenpo said:


> This is a great looking ring and I like it better than Cartier panther.



Yeah me too! xMMx


----------



## anmldr1

Thanks for the replies!  I have very tiny fingers...and I agree the Cartier panther would look  gigantic on my finger. I'm going to contact anita today to see if they can make it in a smaller size


----------



## nc.girl

^ I think that's a good idea. I really like the ring, and I hope they can get one in the size you need!


----------



## MissMee

Let us know how you go xMMx


----------



## anmldr1

i will


----------



## bb10lue

It does look very similar to Cartier's panthers rings.....Cartier has recently released a more dainty version of the tradition panthers ring, it has diamonds


----------



## bb10lue




----------



## Greentea

bb10lue said:


> View attachment 2183202



Gorgeeee! I have the one on the left, without diamonds, and I wear it most everyday.


----------



## anmldr1

I tried the bracelet on today and decided to go for the ring. The price of the bracelet went up.  It's not completely solid (weight wise) and is really $$


----------



## bb10lue

anmldr1 said:


> I tried the bracelet on today and decided to go for the ring. The price of the bracelet went up.  It's not completely solid (weight wise) and is really $$
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2183960
> 
> View attachment 2183961



&#10084;Great choice!!


----------



## laurayuki

good choice! yes i also had problem with some of her bracelet not being solid gold and price = cartier solid gold bracelets..


----------



## LeeMiller

I prefer the ring honestly.  It looks great on you!


----------



## Greentea

Gosh, I love the look of the bracelet but it should be solid like Cartier. A must for pieces that will get some wear and tear.


----------



## purplepinky

So I tried this ring on a few month ago and knew it had to be mine. It arrived today. I'm in love. Rose gold leaf ring with diamonds. I have a pair of her rose gold pyramid studs but this ring and a few other of her pieces have been on my list for awhile. They are all so unique and the diamonds are amazingly white and sparkly. Thanks for letting me share


----------



## cung

It looks stunning. Congrats. It would be perfect for everyday wear


----------



## xlana

I love Anita Ko's pieces!! Your ring is so gorgeous!!

On a side note, her website freaks me out though. The figures on the home page with the head full of black hair and no face is traditionally how ghosts are depicted in Asian cultures (the woman with a full head of black hair but her face cannot be seen -think movies like the Ring or the Grudge). Sorry if I scared anyone by typing this!! It makes me feel uneasy every time I frequent her site. haha


----------



## jssl1688

Very pretty ring. Looks great on your fingers


----------



## jmaemonte

I absolutely love it!!


----------



## TechPrincess

Love it!!


----------



## laurayuki

Loooove!!! Also on my list. Looks beautiful on you! Also like ur eternity band too!


----------



## TrinketTattle

xlana said:


> I love Anita Ko's pieces!! Your ring is so gorgeous!!
> 
> On a side note, her website freaks me out though. The figures on the home page with the head full of black hair and no face is traditionally how ghosts are depicted in Asian cultures (the woman with a full head of black hair but her face cannot be seen -think movies like the Ring or the Grudge). Sorry if I scared anyone by typing this!! It makes me feel uneasy every time I frequent her site. haha



Now I'm too scared to visit her website haha! Ghosts really freak me out.

OP; lovely ring! Really unique


----------



## anmldr1

i love your ring!  i have become a little obsessed with anita ko lately as well  just ordered the panther ring and waiting for it's arrival..
the leaf ring looks amazing on your hand


----------



## Florasun

Wow, This is beautiful! Congrats! I'm definitely going to visit her website.


----------



## Jesssh

Gorgeous!


----------



## mlag724

purplepinky said:


> So I tried this ring on a few month ago and knew it had to be mine. It arrived today. I'm in love. Rose gold leaf ring with diamonds. I have a pair of her rose gold pyramid studs but this ring and a few other of her pieces have been on my list for awhile. They are all so unique and the diamonds are amazingly white and sparkly. Thanks for letting me share
> View attachment 2194222


*Beautiful*


----------



## skyqueen

Lovely...you have beautiful hands/nails!


----------



## Lizgizmo

It's gorgeous!!


----------



## Candice0985

Gorgeous!

we need to meet up and do some shopping  i'm a very good enabler...ask my friends lol!!


----------



## skyqueen

Candice0985 said:


> Gorgeous!
> 
> we need to meet up and do some shopping  i'm a very good enabler...ask my friends lol!!



I'll second this...very good enabler!
But smart, too!!!


----------



## karo

Stunning ring! It's really gorgeous and looks perfect on you!!! Love your eternity band too


----------



## purplepinky

Thanks so much girls!! It's a dangerous slippery slope this jewelry obsession. And I've admired Anita Ko pieces forever. Took me awhile to figure out which one to splurge on first. I live in Toronto so it's hard to try her pieces on but i was finally able to try this one and the panther one. We fell in love immediately &#128156;I love a good enabling shopping buddy. Wish we all lived in the same city....it would be dangerous &#128521;

Anmldr1- post pics when your panther ring arrives!!


----------



## anmldr1

Just picked up my cougar ring


----------



## jmaemonte

It's lovely!  Congrats!


----------



## beachy10

I like it!


----------



## friday13bride

Wow! Stunning ring!


----------



## Candice0985

very nice! are the eyes tsavorite or emerald?


----------



## ChaneLisette

So beautiful!!!


----------



## anmldr1

Candice0985 said:


> very nice! are the eyes tsavorite or emerald?



the eyes are emerald...i think the choices were emerald or ruby...


----------



## skyqueen

Classic and fun!


----------



## Lanier

Love it!


----------



## purplepinky

> i love your ring! i have become a little obsessed with anita ko lately as well just ordered the panther ring and waiting for it's arrival..
> the leaf ring looks amazing on your hand



Did your panther ring arrive? I'd love to see pics!!


----------



## morepennies

So pretty!


----------



## anmldr1

purplepinky said:


> Did your panther ring arrive? I'd love to see pics!!



It did. I started a thread a while ago with pics


----------



## R2D2

OMG, Anita ko website scared the crap out of me, so freaky. Nice jewelries though, if and only if i could get pass those freakish long hair in white gowns.


----------



## Candice0985

R2D2 said:


> OMG, Anita ko website scared the crap out of me, so freaky. Nice jewelries though, if and only if i could get pass those freakish long hair in white gowns.



LOL I feel like the models are going to look up and go "BAH" or crawl out of a well or something....eerie!


----------



## Harper Quinn

Candice0985 said:


> LOL I feel like the models are going to look up and go "BAH" or crawl out of a well or something....eerie!



OP that is one beautiful ring! And looks lovely on your hand!

I am MAJORLY freaked out by the website though. Reminds me of the scene in the original Ring (Ringu) when she comes out of the TV and dances... God, I managed to scare myself just now. Eeek!


----------



## bagladyseattle

Your ring looks amazing!  Beautiful hand w/ beautiful ring.  Congrats!


----------



## bagladyseattle

xlana said:


> I love Anita Ko's pieces!! Your ring is so gorgeous!!
> 
> On a side note, her website freaks me out though. The figures on the home page with the head full of black hair and no face is traditionally how ghosts are depicted in Asian cultures (the woman with a full head of black hair but her face cannot be seen -think movies like the Ring or the Grudge). Sorry if I scared anyone by typing this!! It makes me feel uneasy every time I frequent her site. haha


 
OMG... I don't feel so weird that you are now say that.  I am too scared to visit her site.  I have gone twice during daytime but I always creep out.  Yes, I used to love love horror movie but after seeing The Ring movie at theatre, I was traumatize and had nightmare 5 nights in the road and the first 3 nights I have to sleep with my mom.  Ever since, I could not watch anymore horror movie. Of course, I am Asian so I heard many ghost stories.


----------



## bucha

Wow! What an amazing ring! Congrats!


----------



## bucha

Beautiful!!!

If you don't mind, can you please tell us where you got the ring?


----------



## anmldr1

bucha said:


> Beautiful!!!
> If you don't mind, can you please tell us where you got the ring?



thanks so much!!
it was a special order from london jewelers on long island


----------



## anmldr1

http://img.purseforum.com/attachmen...mageuploadedbypurseforum1372623613.477667.jpg
here is a better pic of the ring


----------



## purplepinky

> OP that is one beautiful ring! And looks lovely on your hand!






> Your ring looks amazing! Beautiful hand w/ beautiful ring



Thanks so much ladies, I appreciate all the nice comments. I've had the ring now for a couple months but I still LOVE it. It's so sparkly And so unique. Anita Ko is addictive.


----------



## bucha

anmldr1 said:


> thanks so much!!
> it was a special order from london jewelers on long island



Thanks for replying. I fell in love with the ring and ordered it from Toronto. I received it today! It's so beautiful!!!

My ring looks a bit different from yours, though. The eyes are much paler as I was told that the green stones they would use for my ring were tsavorites.


----------



## anmldr1

bucha said:


> Thanks for replying. I fell in love with the ring and ordered it from Toronto. I received it today! It's so beautiful!!!
> 
> My ring looks a bit different from yours, though. The eyes are much paler as I was told that the green stones they would use for my ring were tsavorites.



please post a pic  i love the cougar ring!! i think its understated and classic!


----------



## bucha

anmldr1 said:


> please post a pic  i love the cougar ring!! i think its understated and classic!



Here are pics! You will see how much paler the eyes are in comparison to yours.


----------



## anmldr1

bucha said:


> Here are pics! You will see how much paler the eyes are in comparison to yours.



congrats! it's beautiful!! i think it's such a unique piece  i actually think it's a little more delicate and more detailed then the newer streamlined cartier panther ring....

mine look that pale in natural light as well...i think the sun was reflecting in them when the pic was taken outside...

enjoy it


----------



## bucha

Thanks! Enjoy yours too!


----------



## xblackxstarx

can anyone advise me where to buy a second hand anita ko pyramid stud bracelet? im looking to buy another one and save some money


----------



## beachy10

I find the best deals are on eBay though there haven't been many ifor sale in while.


----------



## xblackxstarx

I keep checking eBay but I haven't seen any yet I'm looking for the small one with a single diamond stud in yellow or rose or white gold I love them all ! I would prefer yellow or rose gold though


----------



## beachy10

xblackxstarx said:


> I keep checking eBay but I haven't seen any yet I'm looking for the small one with a single diamond stud in yellow or rose or white gold I love them all ! I would prefer yellow or rose gold though


 

I think I've only seen one small one before on ebay, many months back. I'd like to get a medium one in YG to go with my stack.


----------



## xblackxstarx

beachy10 said:


> I think I've only seen one small one before on ebay, many months back. I'd like to get a medium one in YG to go with my stack.




I have the medium one in RG and I'm looking for it in small in RG or yellow 
I bought mine thinking it was the small one I was confused at the differences in sizes in appearance but now I understand what small is etc 
I do love the medium one but would prefer the small one


----------



## surfergirljen

LOL... you should have bought mine back when you had a chance girl!!!    

Ebay is your best bet I'd think! Widest market/seller's pool.


----------



## neenabengals

Just wanted to share this earring - Isnt this just positively divine.  I desperately want it but its £1500!  

Has anyone got one or seen it in real life?  Just wondering if it is comfy to wear as an everyday piece?


----------



## neenabengals

Love that its all one piece.


----------



## dialv

That earring is so cool, I thought I liked the safety pin earring but thats way better


----------



## Jesssh

Wow, I LOVE that.


----------



## nguyenp

Wow, that's so cool! Love it! It's so modern and yet I can imagine wearing it with ANYTHING!


----------



## neenabengals

Haha, I can imagine wearing it with anything and everything too.  

I have totally convinced myself that I NEED it but unless I win the lottery, I dont think it will be coming home with me anytime soon 


Still a girl can dream.......


----------



## Mellee

I am really starting to love Anita Ko's jewelry!


----------



## Love Of My Life

This is a great symbolic piece of jewelry


----------



## poptarts

I really love this piece as well and have been trying to find one!

I initially saw it on Rosie and loved the way it looked on her. Then I saw it on NAP, which looked different than the one Rosie had. I've been trying to figure out if there are two different versions, OR the earring can be worn both ways. Can someone weight in please? TIA!

On Rosie (where the tip comes out the back)








On the model (tip and end are both in front)


----------



## elliesaurus

The model one looks photoshopped on because in the photo with the side profile of the earring, it doesn't look like it's possible for the end of the arrow to come back over the ear. Rosie's way is how I imagined it would look on the ear IRL.



poptarts said:


> I really love this piece as well and have been trying to find one!
> 
> I initially saw it on Rosie and loved the way it looked on her. Then I saw it on NAP, which looked different than the one Rosie had. I've been trying to figure out if there are two different versions, OR the earring can be worn both ways. Can someone weight in please? TIA!
> 
> On Rosie (where the tip comes out the back)
> 
> content.asos-media.com/~/media/131113021651/Images/uk/wc-11-november/4_THURSDAY_14TH/POWER_PAIR/PacificCoastNews_aa80f794.jpg?mw=398
> 
> 
> On the model (tip and end are both in front)
> 
> img.purseforum.com/attachments/accessorize-yourself/the-jewelry-box/2380934d1383000720-i-am-so-lusting-after-anita-ko-arrow-2-anita-ko-gold-arrow-18karat-rose-gold


----------



## Junkenpo

Would you need a second piercing to get the models effect, I wonder?


----------



## beachy10

you could always email anita yourself and ask. just go to her website. i've emailed her before to get details on the spike bracelet and they've always replied quickly


----------



## neenabengals

poptarts said:


> I really love this piece as well and have been trying to find one!
> 
> I initially saw it on Rosie and loved the way it looked on her. Then I saw it on NAP, which looked different than the one Rosie had. I've been trying to figure out if there are two different versions, OR the earring can be worn both ways. Can someone weight in please? TIA!
> 
> On Rosie (where the tip comes out the back)
> 
> content.asos-media.com/~/media/131113021651/Images/uk/wc-11-november/4_THURSDAY_14TH/POWER_PAIR/PacificCoastNews_aa80f794.jpg?mw=398
> 
> 
> On the model (tip and end are both in front)
> 
> img.purseforum.com/attachments/accessorize-yourself/the-jewelry-box/2380934d1383000720-i-am-so-lusting-after-anita-ko-arrow-2-anita-ko-gold-arrow-18karat-rose-gold




I agree - I think the way it looks on Rosie is probably how it looks.  But either way, it is still absolutely gorgeous!!!  I really really want it, just wish I had the funds ....


----------



## neenabengals

poptarts said:


> I really love this piece as well and have been trying to find one!
> 
> I initially saw it on Rosie and loved the way it looked on her. Then I saw it on NAP, which looked different than the one Rosie had. I've been trying to figure out if there are two different versions, OR the earring can be worn both ways. Can someone weight in please? TIA!
> 
> On Rosie (where the tip comes out the back)
> 
> content.asos-media.com/~/media/131113021651/Images/uk/wc-11-november/4_THURSDAY_14TH/POWER_PAIR/PacificCoastNews_aa80f794.jpg?mw=398
> 
> 
> On the model (tip and end are both in front)
> 
> img.purseforum.com/attachments/accessorize-yourself/the-jewelry-box/2380934d1383000720-i-am-so-lusting-after-anita-ko-arrow-2-anita-ko-gold-arrow-18karat-rose-gold



Poptarts, where are you based?  I have seen these still on US websites and possibly a UK site too.


----------



## gardienne

i was looking for this same earring recently! net-a-porter told me that it's completely sold out- where have you seen it, neenabengals?


----------



## neenabengals

gardienne said:


> i was looking for this same earring recently! net-a-porter told me that it's completely sold out- where have you seen it, neenabengals?



Just relooked at the sites I was looking at.  This was one of them but it now says contact for availability rather than listing a price.   Let me know if you manage to get hold of one - would love to hear what you think of it.  I think it is a completely stunning piece of jewellery

http://www.londonjewelers.com/anita-ko-18k-rose-gold-pave-diamond-arrow-single-earring.html


----------



## poptarts

neenabengals said:


> Poptarts, where are you based?  I have seen these still on US websites and possibly a UK site too.



I am in the US. May I ask which sites please? TIA!


----------



## purplepinky

My sister just got this earrings a couple weeks ago and she loves it. I have some Anita Ko pieces as well and I love that unlike other designers, like Sydney Evans, Anita's diamonds are very white and sparkly, even when small. It really makes her pieces look that much more special and like fine jewelry rather than costume. I LOVE the originality of her pieces.


----------



## neenabengals

purplepinky said:


> My sister just got this earrings a couple weeks ago and she loves it. I have some Anita Ko pieces as well and I love that unlike other designers, like Sydney Evans, Anita's diamonds are very white and sparkly, even when small. It really makes her pieces look that much more special and like fine jewelry rather than costume. I LOVE the originality of her pieces.



Oh my god - so jealous of your sister!   Do you think she would mind posting modelling pics - I dont get tired of seeing this earring.


----------



## neenabengals

I'm still lusting over the Anita Ko earring but it's never going to be in my price range.  I have poured the internet and actually found an art deco photo of some arrow earrings - I wonder if this is what inspired Anita Ko with her version?  Unfortunately they are now sold


----------



## neenabengals

I have found this arrow earring that is slightly more in my price range.  The diamond version is 1100 dollar and 10K gold version is 400 dollar. 

Its different style but I also love how it goes through the ear.  There's a modelling photo on the link below
https://catbirdnyc.com/shop/product.php?productid=19053


----------



## neenabengals

Hope everyone had a lovely xmas and Santa was kind to you. 

Woohoo - I got my Anita Ko earring!!  It is absolutely beautiful, and so light in the ear to wear.  I wore it all day yesterday with no pain, no nipping on my ear - I know I will wear it a lot!  

I will try to post pics later if anyone is interested


----------



## dialv

I would love to see a modeling pic, Congrats on your earring.


----------



## MyDogTink

neenabengals said:


> Hope everyone had a lovely xmas and Santa was kind to you.
> 
> Woohoo - I got my Anita Ko earring!!  It is absolutely beautiful, and so light in the ear to wear.  I wore it all day yesterday with no pain, no nipping on my ear - I know I will wear it a lot!
> 
> I will try to post pics later if anyone is interested



I would love to see pictures. What earring did you wear in your other ear?


----------



## anmldr1

neenabengals said:


> Hope everyone had a lovely xmas and Santa was kind to you.
> 
> Woohoo - I got my Anita Ko earring!!  It is absolutely beautiful, and so light in the ear to wear.  I wore it all day yesterday with no pain, no nipping on my ear - I know I will wear it a lot!
> 
> I will try to post pics later if anyone is interested



i would love to see pics...i'm obsessed with anita ko jewelry!! what did you wear in your other ear??


----------



## etk123

Post pics!


----------



## neenabengals

anmldr1 said:


> i would love to see pics...i'm obsessed with anita ko jewelry!! what did you wear in your other ear??



Do you have any Anita Ko jewellery?  I think its the start of a new obsession for me!

I wore my hair down over my other ear and pinned up on the other side (the side I wore the earring) but to be honest, I dont think I would wear another earring in the other ear - the arrow is statement enough, dont you think 

Will try to post pics in a min


----------



## neenabengals

Here are some close ups - it looks a lot shinier in real life.


----------



## anmldr1

neenabengals said:


> Do you have any Anita Ko jewellery?  I think its the start of a new obsession for me!
> 
> I wore my hair down over my other ear and pinned up on the other side (the side I wore the earring) but to be honest, I dont think I would wear another earring in the other ear - the arrow is statement enough, dont you think
> 
> Will try to post pics in a min




thanks for the response  i have her spike bracelet and her cougar ring...i am obsessed with her designs...thinking about getting the leaf ring
i totally agree...just wondering what it looks like with one earring


----------



## anmldr1

neenabengals said:


> Here are some close ups - it looks a lot shinier in real life.



wow it's beautiful!


----------



## neenabengals

anmldr1 said:


> wow it's beautiful!



Thank you - I'm really pleased with it.   

The spike bracelet and cougar ring are gorgeous pieces!  The leaf ring is beautiful too - I keep sneaking a peak of that on NAP.  So pretty and sparkly.   You must post pics if you end up getting it.


----------



## rabbits

neenabengals said:


> Here are some close ups - it looks a lot shinier in real life.


its beautiful, polished yet edgy!
congratulations!


----------



## CATEYES

This earring is super cool!!! I hope you can find it


----------



## hawaii2484

Beautiful!  You are wearing two of my favorite rings! Congrats!  Where did you find the whisper thin eternity ring?  I have one, too, but I like the look of your diamonds best.  They look like tiny individual jewels.  It's just beautiful!  Thank you in advance!


----------



## purplepinky

> Beautiful! You are wearing two of my favorite rings! Congrats! Where did you find the whisper thin eternity ring? I have one, too, but I like the look of your diamonds best. They look like tiny individual jewels. It's just beautiful! Thank you in advance!



Hi, thank you!  The thin diamond band is set in rose gold and it's from Tiffany's. The diamonds are very white and clear and sparkly  Hope this helps.


----------



## anmldr1

Just got my leaf ring yesterday. It's stunning in person!  So sparkly


----------



## dialv

Luck lucky you. I love this ring, it is on my wish list, looks fantastic on you. Enjoy!


----------



## bucha

Congrats! I love this ring too. It looks beautiful on you. I have the cougar ring and I hope the leaf ring will be my next Anita Ko piece.


----------



## ValextraFTW

Omg love that ring! Looks great on your finger! Congrats!


----------



## cookielvs!bags5

anmldr1 said:


> Just got my leaf ring yesterday. It's stunning in person!  So sparkly
> View attachment 2463396


gorgeous! I have a couple of Anita's items and love her style and interesting designs.
Very addicting! Enjoy.


----------



## Mellee

Congrats!! I've been eyeing this ring for months!


----------



## bougainvillier

anmldr1 said:


> Just got my leaf ring yesterday. It's stunning in person!  So sparkly
> View attachment 2463396




Wow gorgeous! I love this ring! Congrats!


----------



## canyongirl

It's GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## armanigirl

Beautiful!!! Congrats on your new love!


----------



## skyqueen

Love it!


----------



## missellecee

anmldr1 said:


> Just got my leaf ring yesterday. It's stunning in person! So sparkly
> View attachment 2463396


 

LOVE your ring!  I've been eying that ring AND the leaf bracelet for months now.  Enjoy it!!


----------



## Addicted2Glitz

beautiful!


----------



## lanasyogamama

It's gorgeous!!


----------



## laurayuki

Love this ring! definitely on my list too! enjoy it!


----------



## Caz71

Just stumbled upon these spike bracelets. Classy rock chic. I luv them . Too exxy though!!


----------



## purplepinky

Yay you got it!!! Such a beautiful ring. I have this exact one and I receive so many compliments. Enjoy wearing your new addition. It truly is such a special, unique piece.


----------



## anmldr1

thanks everyone i love the ring! it's so sparkly


----------



## sumita

I just ordered this earring from Anita Ko. Can't wait to get it!


----------



## purplepinky

So I posted on here about 8 months ago with my new favorite diamond leaf ring by the fabulous Anita Ko. Well this past week I got another wish list item of hers- (the diamond cougar ring) and I thought id share since there seems to be a growing interest in her pieces and I just LOVE them.


----------



## anmldr1

Congrats!! It's beautiful!!


----------



## karo

Both are stunning! Congratulations and more pics please


----------



## xblackxstarx

Both are beautiful congrats I love Anita ko


----------



## skyqueen

Oh...I love the panther!


----------



## dialv

Love these, you wear them so well!


----------



## Junkenpo

love it!!!  

If you can do macro shots, I would love to see them up close!


----------



## paruparo

Absolutely love the leaf ring... I stalk her Instagram lol. Congrats on the new ring!!


----------



## purplepinky

> Absolutely love the leaf ring... I stalk her Instagram lol. Congrats on the new ring!!


I know me too !! She has so many amazing pieces. I die for so many of them.


----------



## schadenfreude

Gorg! More pics please!


----------



## jmaemonte

Love Anita Ko!  Gorgeous!  Congrats!


----------



## smallfry

Wow, these are gorgeous and look so pretty on you!  Enjoy!


----------



## purplepinky

Thanks for all the kind words ladies. Her pieces really are so special. I find one of the biggest differences between Anita Ko and other jewelry artists is that in all of her pave work Anita still makes sure to use nice white, clear stones. This really makes such a huge difference. Some requests for more photos so here are a few more.


----------



## momo721

purplepinky said:


> Thanks for all the kind words ladies. Her pieces really are so special. I find one of the biggest differences between Anita Ko and other jewelry artists is that in all of her pave work Anita still makes sure to use nice white, clear stones. This really makes such a huge difference. Some requests for more photos so here are a few more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2489204
> View attachment 2489205
> View attachment 2489206



I love those! Especially the leaf!


----------



## purplepinky

Oops!! Just realized it posted my photos like 3 times each. Trying to delete some now but I posted form my phone so it's not giving me the option?


----------



## Deleted 698298

I was wondering if she has many fans out here...
I know there’s an anti-AK thread but hopefully we could also have one where we appreciate her designs (Please post photos!)


----------



## Deleted 698298

Only have her ruby huggies for now but planning to expand, hoping to get all her  huggies eventually. They’re super cute and really well made with attention to detail.


----------



## dieguteteufelin

I don’t think you’re going to find many fans here based on how she treated one of our own...


----------



## foxgal

Consumer2much said:


> Only have her ruby huggies for now but planning to expand, hoping to get all her  huggies eventually. They’re super cute and really well made with attention to detail.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4986897
> View attachment 4986898



Your hoops are beautiful! I personally don’t have any Ko pieces to share. 

As mentioned above, Ko left a bad taste with many tPFers due to her prima donna behaviour. I just took a look at her website and agree many of her items look beautiful, but ironically what I see now looks like she’s the one mimicking other designers. Her earrings are looking like Maria Tash, and Tash’s are better priced.

But...sorry, don’t mean to detract from your enjoyment of your ruby hoops! They look great on you.


----------



## Deleted 698298

dieguteteufelin said:


> I don’t think you’re going to find many fans here based on how she treated one of our own...


Shame, because she really has some nice pieces  I read through that other thread and it looks like AK‘s very protective of her designs, which btw are not so original anyway, hence the blow out. I don’t condone but there are too many nasty people whose products we use daily so I’m not the one to be too picky


----------



## Deleted 698298

foxgal said:


> Your hoops are beautiful! I personally don’t have any Ko pieces to share.
> 
> As mentioned above, Ko left a bad taste with many tPFers due to her prima donna behaviour. I just took a look at her website and agree many of her items look beautiful, but ironically what I see now looks like she’s the one mimicking other designers. Her earrings are looking like Maria Tash, and Tash’s are better priced.
> 
> But...sorry, don’t mean to detract from your enjoyment of your ruby hoops! They look great on you.


Thanks!  Still...hoping some of TPFrs have her jewellery and want to show off


----------



## Swanky

Let’s stick to topic please


----------



## xblackxstarx

I have the anita ko small and medium rose gold spike bracelets with the single diamond stud. I am considering selling the medium version as i prefer the small version with my love bracelet but the medium actually fits better with it. Im just a fan of layering more dainty pieces. Im going to see if i can find some photos


----------



## xblackxstarx

Some old photos of mine


----------



## All things chic

xblackxstarx said:


> Some old photos of mine


I'm thinking about getting the spike bracelet - Any regrets?


----------



## xblackxstarx

All things chic said:


> I'm thinking about getting the spike bracelet - Any regrets?




None at all. The only issue i have is the bigger spiked one the " medium " one is now too tight for me as i put on alot if weight. I will be selling that one 
The small one i still wear daily as it's looser


----------



## All things chic

xblackxstarx said:


> None at all. The only issue i have is the bigger spiked one the " medium " one is now too tight for me as i put on alot if weight. I will be selling that one
> The small one i still wear daily as it's looser


Thank you so much for your reply! 

So the small one you have is looser? I didn’t realize there was a small size just medium and large. Is the small the same exact style as the medium and large? I have been eyeing this bracelet for over five years and want to add it to my love stack. I’m not one to take off jewelry so I hope this bracelet will allow for the security to stay put.

By the way - I saw some on the real real and it looks to me the colors may be off? Or maybe they’re just scratched. Have you noticed discoloration at all with the 14k? It’s hard to tell with the photos.


----------



## xblackxstarx

Mine are both still the same colour. I haven't noticed any colour loss. They are both 14k rose gold . The small is the exact same style as medium and large . The sizes are bigger spikes and more diamond. The size doesn't mean the length . The small is alot looser and hangs alot and my wrists are qyite chubby. Im a size 18 cartier love bracelet and my medium anita ko bracelet fits slightly tighter than the 18 love bracelet 
The small anita ko bracelet is alot bigger than the 18 love bracelet
I find mine perfect to wear 24/7 . I don't wear the medium one only because of my weight gain and i'm only going to sell it as this weight has stayed on several years and so the medium bracelet hasn't been worn. 
I live in my small one and never take it off . 
If there is anything you want to know im happy to answer any questions . 
I would actually love a white gold version too but i can never find them anywhere here in the UK now 



All things chic said:


> Thank you so much for your reply!
> 
> So the small one you have is looser? I didn’t realize there was a small size just medium and large. Is the small the same exact style as the medium and large? I have been eyeing this bracelet for over five years and want to add it to my love stack. I’m not one to take off jewelry so I hope this bracelet will allow for the security to stay put.
> 
> By the way - I saw some on the real real and it looks to me the colors may be off? Or maybe they’re just scratched. Have you noticed discoloration at all with the 14k? It’s hard to tell with the photos.


----------



## All things chic

xblackxstarx said:


> Mine are both still the same colour. I haven't noticed any colour loss. They are both 14k rose gold . The small is the exact same style as medium and large . The sizes are bigger spikes and more diamond. The size doesn't mean the length . The small is alot looser and hangs alot and my wrists are qyite chubby. Im a size 18 cartier love bracelet and my medium anita ko bracelet fits slightly tighter than the 18 love bracelet
> The small anita ko bracelet is alot bigger than the 18 love bracelet
> I find mine perfect to wear 24/7 . I don't wear the medium one only because of my weight gain and i'm only going to sell it as this weight has stayed on several years and so the medium bracelet hasn't been worn.
> I live in my small one and never take it off .
> If there is anything you want to know im happy to answer any questions .
> I would actually love a white gold version too but i can never find them anywhere here in the UK now


Thank you so much for your detailed answers! I’m hoping that all small sizes are the same. It’s interesting because on the site it states 6.5 inches for both the small and medium so I assumed they would match lengths wise but for whatever reason it’s looser maybe because there are fewer spikes on the former?!

I live in the states but visit London right now and I have not been able to find the spike at retailers. I think the only option is to buy it straight from her website.


----------



## xblackxstarx

I'm not sure why the length is different to be honest 
Do you know which size you will be going for and what colour gold ? 



All things chic said:


> Thank you so much for your detailed answers! I’m hoping that all small sizes are the same. It’s interesting because on the site it states 6.5 inches for both the small and medium so I assumed they would match lengths wise but for whatever reason it’s looser maybe because there are fewer spikes on the former?!
> 
> I live in the states but visit London right now and I have not been able to find the spike at retailers. I think the only option is to buy it straight from her website.


----------



## xblackxstarx

All things chic said:


> Thank you so much for your detailed answers! I’m hoping that all small sizes are the same. It’s interesting because on the site it states 6.5 inches for both the small and medium so I assumed they would match lengths wise but for whatever reason it’s looser maybe because there are fewer spikes on the former?!
> 
> I live in the states but visit London right now and I have not been able to find the spike at retailers. I think the only option is to buy it straight from her website.



Incase you are interested some celebs wear them and you can see how they look 
Nicky Hilton wears two white gold anita ko spike bracelets 
Miley cyrus wore a rose gold spike bracelet by anita ko for ages there are loads of photos of her in hers and she was who inspired me to need one
Kristen stewart wore one in yellow gold 
Rachel Zoe wore rose gold 

If you type in their names on google images you will see 
Type in Miley Cryus spike bracelet 
Or nicky hilton anita ko


----------



## xblackxstarx

Found some photos


----------



## All things chic

xblackxstarx said:


> Incase you are interested some celebs wear them and you can see how they look
> Nicky Hilton wears two white gold anita ko spike bracelets
> Miley cyrus wore a rose gold spike bracelet by anita ko for ages there are loads of photos of her in hers and she was who inspired me to need one
> Kristen stewart wore one in yellow gold
> Rachel Zoe wore rose gold
> 
> If you type in their names on google images you will see
> Type in Miley Cryus spike bracelet
> Or nicky hilton anita ko


I think I will get the small pink gold. I currently want to stack it with my two love both in yellow gold and small juc with diamonds in yellow gold. There's something about the pink gold that I really like and I think it will stand out well.


----------



## xblackxstarx

Pics of nicky hilton and kristen


----------

